# Your M1T Results - Post em



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey all

Post your M1T results

How long you cycled, what you used on off cycle
How many mg's
Side effects while on/off

And if you stacked with any other PH/PS

Thanks everyone

I am very interested to see the results of multiple subjects

CM


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 23, 2004)

try the SEARCH FEATURE YOU LAZY ASS!!!!


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL

tell'em Mayo


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 23, 2004)

LMFAO

all that work to look in here and thats all i got..SHEEEE - OT


----------



## plouffe (Feb 23, 2004)

*Before :*

158 lbs
13.8 inch biceps
205 1RM Bench

*After: *

166 lbs
14.5 inch biceps
235 1RM Bench


----------



## plouffe (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats the results from 1 // 2 week mini-cycle.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 24, 2004)

I know more people used M1T.


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 24, 2004)

No shit, lots of people on this forum has lol thats how i get all my info plus the pro FAQ lmao


----------



## maze (Feb 24, 2004)

Start

166Lbs 

affter 1 week @ 5mg a day

172lbs

Diet was the same. Upped my dose to 10mg for the 2nd week.

Sides:

1.Joint pain
2.High Blood pressurre

Solutions:

1. 4g Glucosamine 5g MSM powder
2. 150mg Q10 + upped  omega-3


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 24, 2004)

nice nice


----------



## plouffe (Feb 24, 2004)

I just had lower back pains...


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 25, 2004)

I know lots of people take M1T...what kind of results are others getting?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

There are a few threads.  Dalymaybre(sp?) saw some incredible gains on it.  I will look for his thread tomorrow.  Im going to bed lol


----------



## X Ring (Feb 26, 2004)

my results are that there are too many posts on it and it take too long ot read through them all so people post more making it worse and the scare of this stuff becoming illegal has resulted me in deciding whether a $391.76 order is worth the gains


----------



## SRC (Feb 27, 2004)

M1-T Cycle
Days 1-10 10 mg's
Days 11-14 20 mg's
Days 15-16 30 mg's
Day 17 (only) 40 mg's
Divided up dosages (morning and night)
Stacked w/Dermabolics 4AD (awesome shit)
Optimum Whey and Creatine

PTC 
-6-OXO (lots and lots)
-Milk thistle
-Cranberry extract

Start
Weight 200 Lbs.
Bench 300 Lbs.
End
Weight 215 Lbs.
Bench 315 Lbs.

Sides:
None until day 15
-no sexual loss
-no hair loss
-some minor acne/greasy skin (very minor) 
-major lethargy (even with the 4ad)
-major lower back pain!!!
-painful pumps
-dry mouth (cotton mouth)
-kidney/liver pain (2-3 days)

Did I retain my gains? We shall see...
Advice - this shit is not to be fucked with, very powerful, don't be stupid and pop it like candy and then get it banned for all of us.

I say, buy all you can beofre Bush bans it anyway.
SRC


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

I started a new cycle a week ago.30mg a day,divided into two doses.Stacking it with Ergopharm 4ad.(600mg per day)This time I am going to do a 4 week cycle instead of 2.
I am going to use 6oxo for pct.


----------



## SRC (Feb 27, 2004)

I haven't been off the M1-T long enough to know if the 6-OXO is doing its job yet. The part I hate the most about cycles is the first 3-5 days of PTC becuase my system is totally jacked up and I can't sleep very well while my natural test is trying to restart. I'm hoping that the 6-OXO does the trick b/c Novaldex is very hard to find.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 28, 2004)

Search for Liquid Nolva. Alot of Chemical Reseach companys offer research chemicals that aren't intended for human comsumption if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## maze (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SRC *_
> I haven't been off the M1-T long enough to know if the 6-OXO ... Novaldex is very hard to find.




Try to find it with the "Genox" name, that is the name used in asian countries for Nolvadex. It is very easy to buy.


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 28, 2004)

good call I have 6 0x0

nolva would be good if i DID more than 20 mg ed im sure.

PM me (private) if u know of a place to get nolva

thanks.

cant be given up site names on here for some things :wink


----------



## SRC (Feb 28, 2004)

My concern isn't really finding Novaldex, but the questionable legality issues surrounding it. I've never been busted for anything and I'd like to keep it that way. I've also heard that Liquid Research got busted for their shit anyway...


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 28, 2004)

oh i know

thats why i said PM lol lol

That is EXACTLY why, any drug is easy to get if you really want it, but at what price?


----------

